# Allied schools ?? Anyone know anything



## lopezk89 (Aug 15, 2011)

I AM LOOKING INTO ENROLLING INTO THE COURSE WITH THEM FOR MEDICAL CODING AND I HAVE LOOKED ONLY LINE AND BBB I CAN FIND ANYTHING THAT IS HELPFUL ALL SITES ARE BASHING SITES AND THERE ARE POSTIVE REVIEWS I JUST WANTED KNOW IF ANYONE HAS HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THESE FOLKS AND IF THEY ARE AN ALRIGHT SCHOOL TO TAKE THESE COURSES WITH PLEASE HELP :eek


----------



## AdamlShoop (Aug 15, 2011)

I personally don't take courses online with allied.  I am, however, taking courses through CareerStep.com.  I was pleasantly surprised after signing up for this course.  They give you the ability to call in for support during business hours. They have a specific staff, coders, who will help you.  From personal experience, I can tell you that they are very helpful, coureous, and knowledgable.  You can also email questions and have them answered within a days time. Once you are close to graduating, they have staff who will help construct a resume for you, and will actually contact prospective employers for you and talk to them about the depth of the curriculum you have been undertaking.  

CareerStep.com does not "sell" you a package to learn coding, and then leave you on your own, but they are there to help you every day of the week with any questions or problems you might have. They even told me that while i was working at my internship, I could call them with any issues and they would still help me, even though it wasn't directly related to course questions.  (Obviously I won't be making calls during an internship, but it was a very nice gesture from them) What I am telling you is being witnessed firsthand.  Again, I don't know about this allied place, but if they don't sound like this, you might want to be careful.

The CareerStep.com curriculum includes many many examples, lots of practice, tons of resources to help along, a community forum, graduation services (mentioned above) and payment options if you can't afford it all at once.  Again, the student support is phenomenol, especially since I have called multiple times a day, on seperate occassions.  They also hold 2 monthly chat sessions, where everyone can come together and talk about the course.  Before entering the difficult parts of the course they have what they call "consultations" where they explain to you what you will be encountering and give you tips and pointers to keep while pressing on.  The course also includes medical humor throughout to give you a good laugh right when you need it  

Again, I don't work for them, I am actually a student that is 90+ % of the way finished with their course, and I have been working on it since March of this year.  They may be worth a look before you make your final decision.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## lopezk89 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Thank you*

With them do you have the terminology and the anatomy and coding courses:d included in that ....


----------



## lopezk89 (Aug 16, 2011)

About how long did it take you to complete i am currently working in the field a full time job and need to know if i will be able to finish fairly quick


----------



## AdamlShoop (Aug 16, 2011)

lopezk89 said:


> With them do you have the terminology and the anatomy and coding courses:d included in that ....




Yes medical terminology and anatomy were included in the course. It has taken me so far what looks to be a total of 6 months to complete, but I work on it a lot, and do not have a fulltime job keeping me busy.


----------



## Karen48 (Aug 16, 2011)

lopezk89 said:


> About how long did it take you to complete i am currently working in the field a full time job and need to know if i will be able to finish fairly quick



I took strictly coding. It took about 8 mo to complete the whole program but I also has no experience with coding, only medical billing. I also was working full time with two kids. Allied really gave me the knowledge to be able to pass the CPC. It is a hard test.


----------

